# تعلم Arc GIS 9 بالصوت والصورة وباللغة العربية كاملا فقط وحصريا



## صلاح الدين يحيي (2 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة والسلام علي من بعث رحمة للعالمين سيدنامحمد واله وصحبه ومن تبعهم باحسان الي يوم الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


آرك جي أي إس 9، تعلم جمع وتخزين وإسترجاع المعلومات المنسوبة لأي مكان جغرافي على سطح الأرض مع إمكانية تحليل تلك المعطيات لإتخاذ القرارات المثلى وإيجاد الحلول الإقتصادية التي تحقق أفضل الشروط للمشاريع المراد إنشاؤها.


تعلم رسم الخرائط والتعامل معها وحفظ البيانات في جداول وإضافتها. تعلم معنا البرامج الـ 6 التي تشكل برنامج Arc GIS 9بكل تفاصيلها: Arc Catalog، Arc Map، Arc Toolbox، Arc Reader، Arc Globe، Arc Scene.


لمشاهدة الدروس الموجودة في هذا القسم ، يجب عليك أولاً تحميل مشغل الفيديو “QuickTime”، في حال وجود هذا البرنامج على جهاز الكومبيوتر لديك الرجاء تجاهل هذه الرسالة. إضغط هنا للتحميل



1. مقدمة 


0:46 1.38 MB - مقدمة 
1:52 3.32 MB - لماذا نستخدم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
3:4 5.52 MB - تعريف نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
2:38 6.04 MB - إستخدامات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
1:41 2.66 MB - مفهوم الطبقات 
5:35 13.1 MB - البيانات الجغرافية 


2. ماهو الجديد 


1:58 1.62 MB - مقدمة 
3:57 6.55 MB - ماهو الجديد في الآرك كاتالوج 
4:39 6.77 MB - ماهو الجديد في الآرك ماب 
1:1 1.28 MB - دعم جهاز تحديد المواقع العالمي 


3. البداية مع الآرك كاتالوج 



2:34 3.57 MB - واجهة الآرك كاتالوج 
5:51 13.7 MB - نافذة المحتويات 
3:21 9.9 MB - نافذة العرض 
8:23 25.8 MB - الجداول 
2:15 3.09 MB - بيانات التوثيق 
2:36 5.99 MB - محتويات بيانات التوثيق 
2:34 7.5 MB - نمازج إظهار بيانات التوثيق 
1:42 4.48 MB - تغيير إظهار بيانات التوثيق الأصلية 
1:51 6 MB - إنشاء وتجديد بيانات التوثيق 
1:55 4.75 MB - إستيراد وتصدير بيانات التوثيق 
2:37 7.01 MB - تحرير البيانات بإستخدام محرر fgdc 
2:28 7.66 MB - تحرير البيانات بإستخدام محرر iso 
1:50 4.84 MB - إرفاق ملفات ببيانات التوثيق 
2:17 5.07 MB - البحث عن مواد بإستخدام اسم المادة 
2:53 6.39 MB - البحث عن مواد بإستخدام البيانات الجغرافية والتواريخ 
1:34 2.41 MB - تعريف نوع الملف 
1:24 2.29 MB - إستيراد نوع الملف 


4. العمل مع ملفات الشكل 


3:9 8.95 MB - إنشاء ملف شكل جديد 
1:50 5.38 MB - إستيراد نظام الإحداثيات 
2:47 7.92 MB - نظام إحداثيات جغرافي جديد 
1:50 5.13 MB - نظام إسقاط جديد 
1:49 5.07 MB - إضافة أو حذف خصائص 




5. العمل مع ملفات التغطية 



3:11 8.8 MB - إنشاء ملف تغطية جديد 
2:11 5.49 MB - إنشاء جدول جديد من نوع info 
2:13 5.08 MB - إضافة نقطة تحكم جديدة 
1:21 3.1 MB - إضافة خاصية جديدة 




6. الإختصارات 



2:10 6.11 MB - إظهار وإخفاء أشرطة الأدوات 
1:13 3.3 MB - إنشاء شريط أدوات 
1:31 4.21 MB - إظهار أشرطة الأدوات برموز كبيرة 
3:15 9.25 MB - إضافة أوامر 
1:43 4.66 MB - إضافة قائمة جديدة فارغة 
2:17 7.01 MB - إضافة أوامر إلى القوائم السريعة 
1:30 4.13 MB - تحريك الأوامر 



7. مقدمة 



2:29 2.38 MB - مفدمة عن الآرك ماب 
6:50 9.28 MB - واجهة الآرك ماب 
5:16 7.21 MB - شريط الأدوات 
4:43 6.24 MB - جدول المحتويات 
3:15 4.7 MB - إضافة طبقات إلى الخريطة 
4:52 5.27 MB - إضافة طبقات عن طريق الأيقونة إضافة بيانات 
4:3 5.71 MB - مجال المقياس 
4:24 5.27 MB - إنشاء العلامات 
3:0 4.19 MB - إظهار أسماء المعالم 
1:35 1.18 MB - إضافة بيانات من نوع كاد 
4:7 3.89 MB - نظام الإحداثيات 



8. تبويبة خصائص 



2:55 2.6 MB - الخصائص العامة 
1:54 1.8 MB - خصائص المصدر 
2:13 2.12 MB - خصائص الإختيار 
1:58 1.85 MB - خصائص العرض 
3:9 3.5 MB - إجراء اتصال تشعبي 
2:52 3.6 MB - إظهار كافة المعالم برمز واحد 
5:38 7.66 MB - ترميزالمعالم إعتماداً على حقل واحد 
4:14 6.89 MB - ترميز المعالم إعتماداً على عدة حقول 
2:34 3.31 MB - ترميز معلم واحد 
6:47 8.64 MB - مجموعة الألوان 
4:4 5.12 MB - مجموعة الرموز 
2:21 3.04 MB - التصنيف القياسي 
6:40 8.16 MB - التمثيل القرصي لخصائص المعلم 
5:43 7.19 MB - إظهار قيم الخصائص بشكل أعمدة 
4:51 7.64 MB - إظهار قيم الخصائص بشكل مجموعات 
4:50 6.95 MB - خصائص متعددة 
1:58 2.47 MB - نافذة الحقول 
2:1 2.2 MB - تعريف الإستعلام 
1:45 2.29 MB - وضع ملصق على المعلم 



9. شريط التحرير 



3:25 2.84 MB - مقدمة 
5:26 4.85 MB - إنشاء مجلد المشروع 
5:33 4.34 MB - كيفية الرسم 
7:1 6.79 MB - التوازي والتعامد 
3:10 2.77 MB - التعامل مع العقد 
3:7 2.82 MB - تعديل العناصر 
2:23 1.95 MB - تحريك العناصر 
6:46 5.79 MB - تقسيم العناصر 
2:44 2.59 MB - خلق إطار والنسخ بالتوازي 
3:49 3.57 MB - الدمج 
2:3 2.1 MB - التقاطع والقص 
1:58 1.91 MB - القفز 
4:39 4.42 MB - أداة التقاطع 
4:17 3.89 MB - رسم الأقواس 
2:56 2.63 MB - تدوير العناصر 
5:14 4.81 MB - أوامر الدمج بقوس 
2:31 2.09 MB - التمديد والقص 
5:59 5.34 MB - رسم خط مستقيم بإدخال المسافة والاتجاه 
2:25 2.39 MB - رسم خط مستقيم بإدخال المسافة وزاويته مع خط آخر 
4:1 3.49 MB - رسم قوس بإدخال الأوامر 
1:12 1.19 MB - رسم قوس مماس لخط 
4:9 3.89 MB - تحويل الإنحناءات إلى خطوط والتنعيم 
3:41 5.24 MB - جدول الخصائص 
1:5 1.45 MB - خصائص العقد 




10. التعامل مع الجداول 



2:59 3.79 MB - عناصر الجدول 
6:21 9.31 MB - ترتيب الأعمدة 
3:54 5.41 MB - الخصائص 
5:39 6.29 MB - أنواع الرسوم البيانية 
4:39 5.75 MB - إنشاء رسم بياني 1 
2:55 4.16 MB - إنشاء رسم بياني 2 
6:1 8.24 MB - تعديل الرسم البياني 
8:27 9.53 MB - إدخال البيانات 
2:4 2.28 MB - إنشاء ملف شكل نقطي 
3:55 5.2 MB - الإختيار عن طريق الخصائص 
3:13 4.58 MB - طرق إختيار العناصر 
2:44 3.79 MB - أمر الإحصاء 
6:41 13.1 MB - بعض أشرطة الأدوات الهامة 



11. صفحة التخطيط 


2:30 3.77 MB - صفحة التخطيط 
1:59 2.94 MB - إضافة العنوان وبعض النصوص 
1:39 1.94 MB - إضافة خطوط الطول والعرض 
4:51 6.72 MB - إضافة المقاييس والحاشية 



12. برنامج arc toolbox 


2:51 2.39 MB - مقدمة 
5:14 5.09 MB - أداة append 
3:32 3.65 MB - أداة buffer 
1:54 2.49 MB - أداة dissolve 
2:55 3.39 MB - أداة erase 
5:24 6.52 MB - بعض الأدوات التي تتعامل مع ملفات الشكل 
3:19 6.28 MB - بعض الأدوات التي تتعامل مع جداول البيانات 
2:31 3.54 MB - تغيير نظام الإسقاط 



13. برنامج arc reader 



4:51 5.86 MB - الناشر 
2:20 3.46 MB - واجهة الآرك ريدر 



14. برنامج arc scene 



6:20 7.15 MB - التحليل ثلاثي الأبعاد 
4:55 14.5 MB - إضافة خطوط الكونتور 
1:19 1.29 MB - حساب المساحات والحجوم 



15. المثال 



11:20 11.4 MB - المثال - الجزء الأول 
6:11 8.12 MB - المثال - الجزء الثاني 
4:56 6.58 MB - المثال - الجزء الثالث 
19:2 27.9 MB - المثال - الجزء الرابع 
4:47 5.66 MB - المثال - الجزء الخامس 
10:1 18.7 MB - المثال - الجزء السادس 
0:26 0.24 MB - الخاتمة 



تعلم كل هذا بالصوت والصورة فقط وحصريا من على هذا الربط


http://www.arabia-elearn.com/app_in.asp?RDID=515126274IEIEFJFKHEM


للأمانة منقول
م / صلاح قنديل


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (3 مايو 2009)

هذا عمل اكثر من رائع...مشكور.....


----------



## africano800 (4 مايو 2009)

ربنا يجازييك كل خير على المجهود الممتاز ده
بس عندي سؤاليين:
1- مينفعش احملهم
2-اللي شغاليين بس هما
*. مقدمة *​







0:46
1.38 MB​- مقدمة 
1:52
3.32 MB​- لماذا نستخدم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
3:4
5.52 MB​- تعريف نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
2:38
6.04 MB​- إستخدامات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
1:41
2.66 MB​- مفهوم الطبقات 
5:35
13.1 MB​- البيانات الجغرافية ​











*2. ماهو الجديد *​






1:58
1.62 MB​- مقدمة 
3:57
6.55 MB​- ماهو الجديد في الآرك كاتالوج 
4:39
6.77 MB​- ماهو الجديد في الآرك ماب 
1:1
1.28 MB​- دعم جهاز تحديد المواقع العالمي​
والباقي للاسف مش شغال


----------



## sosohoho (4 مايو 2009)

اولا شكرا لك لكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## أبوالمعتز (4 مايو 2009)

ياأخواني هذا موقع تعليمي ولكن غير مجاني 
وأشكر صاحب الموضوع ولكن كان يجب عليه الإشاره بذلك


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل لك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## كريم10 (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## المساح10 (7 مايو 2009)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## mohamed elbash (9 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (17 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء المشرفين على هندسة المساحة والطرق
المهندس ابوبكر
المهندس عمرو علي
تحية طيبة وبعد

لقد لفت انتباهي اثناء تصفحي للمواضيع المدرجة من خلال هندسة المساحة والطرق موضوع جيد وهو : تعلم Arc GIS 9 بالصوت والصورة وباللغة العربية كاملا فقط وحصريا ولكن للاسف يتطلب هذا الموضوع اشتراك مع الجهة التي تقدم هذه الدروس او المحاضرات فاحببت ان اتقدم برسالتي هذه الى السادة المشرفين على هندسة المساحة والطرق اذا كان بالامكان تفعيل هذا الموضوع والرابط لهذا الموضوع هو مقدم من قبل احد الاخوة المشتركين في هذا الصرح العظيم واما عنوان الرابط فهو : 
http://www.arabia-elearn.com/app_in.asp?RDID=515126274IEIEFJFKHEM

نحن في الانتظار ولكم الشكر


----------



## beko12215 (21 مايو 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
الموضوع مهم جدا والمنتدي يفقده مثل هذا المواضيع 
المواضيع التي تتكلم عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وبرامج هذا العلم
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## babankarey (21 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## المساح2008 (22 مايو 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
> الموضوع مهم جدا والمنتدي يفقده مثل هذا المواضيع
> المواضيع التي تتكلم عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وبرامج هذا العلم
> بارك الله فيكم



اخوتى بالمنتدى واخى دفع الله الحمد لله بداءت فى تحميل GIS9.2 لعيونكم وانشاء الله سوف اقوم برفع الشرح كاملا بالغة العريبة والانجليزية مجانا وليوفقنى الله واياكم لما فيه الخير وشكرا 
تابعوا الجديد على مشاركتى برامج مساحة متجددة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134442.html


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

ماقدر اوفى الشكر لك بعد الله انقذتني


----------



## مساح يمني (1 يوليو 2009)

الهم اغفر له ولي ولديه وجميع المسليمن 
وجزاك الله الف الف خييييييييييير


----------



## كوردستان (1 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (2 يوليو 2009)

اشكر جميع الاعضاء على الردود الجميله و الله الموفق للجميع


----------



## eng: issa (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز موضوع رائع لكن لا نستطيع التحميل


----------



## مهندس دبع (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالرحمن الدوسي (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخوي الغالي شغل رائع واتمنى من جميع الأخوان اللي عنده معلومات اكثر عن الــgis لايبخل علينا 
أنا الآن ادرس نظم معلومات جغرافيه وأحتاج لمثل هذه المواضيع 

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم ,,,

اخوكم 

عبدالرحمن الدوسي


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafammy (12 يناير 2010)

الروابط مش شغاله الرجاء التعديل


----------



## surveyor_sayed (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## ابو فواد (10 فبراير 2010)

الروابط مضروبة


----------



## el shemy (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ولكن يوجد خطا يظهر يعيق الرابط


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## sabre963 (28 أبريل 2010)

*تحية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة والسلام علي من بعث رحمة للعالمين سيدنامحمد واله وصحبه ومن تبعهم باحسان الي يوم الدين
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*ارجوا ان تقبل مني فائق التقدير والاحترام على مجهودك​


----------



## sabre963 (28 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة والسلام علي من بعث رحمة للعالمين سيدنامحمد واله وصحبه ومن تبعهم باحسان الي يوم الدين
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*ارجوا ان تقبل مني فائق التقدير والاحترام على مجهودك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Abse (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## siryn2003 (5 يونيو 2010)

شكررررررررررررراااا


----------



## mohie sad (14 يونيو 2010)

الرابط مش شغال معايا اية السبب هل من عندى ام الرابط فعلا عاطل


----------



## shawky arafa (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## رعد البطل (3 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم
انا بحاجه ماسه لهذه الدروس


----------



## mohie sad (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## lo0o0o0dy (4 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط مش شغال كيف احمل البرنامج ؟
ومشكوور


----------



## محمد عميرة (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نهي عفيفي (5 أغسطس 2010)

للا سف الشديد ان كل هذة الروابط لاتعمل وبصراحة شديدة اول مرة اجد فعلا شرح كامل للبرنامج هكذا مرفوع فهل من طريق لاعادة رفعها مرة اخري او من اي موقع نقلت وشكرا


----------



## mohie sad (8 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت تجديد الروابط


----------

